# Kiptopeke 12/13/08



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Headed south for the second weekend in a row....it paid off this past Saturday night!!!

First "Kayak Caught" fish:
46-1/2 in. and 38.4 lbs weighed in at Chris' B&T


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

nice fish! saw you out there. glad you got into the fish after driving all that way from nj and got to go back with some fresh meat. sucks it was 1.6lb shy of a citation


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Mdt1992 said:


> nice fish! saw you out there. glad you got into the fish after driving all that way from nj and got to go back with some fresh meat. sucks it was 1.6lb shy of a citation


Thanks MDT!!!
Was a great experience....and well worth the drive!!!
Chris at Chris' B&T said it probably woulda' made weight for a citation the night before...weighed it the next morning...mighta lost the 1.6 overnight....even on ice????

Oh...already had the Mrs. cook fish (2) nights in a row...it's been awhile!!!

W2F


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice fish my friend, consistency pays off. I have been seeing quite a few guys from NJ down here and was wondering whats the deal with the red flags? Seems like most of ya'll northen boys have em on ur yaks, is it some type of safety requirement up there?


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> Nice fish my friend, consistency pays off. I have been seeing quite a few guys from NJ down here and was wondering whats the deal with the red flags? Seems like most of ya'll northen boys have em on ur yaks, is it some type of safety requirement up there?


Thanks reelax!!
LOL! We've got some crazy powerboaters up this way....we do alotta backwater fishing up here and the jetskis and boats need to see us alittle sooner than when they're on top of us!!!

I believe it's just recommended...not required???

W2F


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice fish, i'm itchin to get up there soon.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> nice fish, i'm itchin to get up there soon.


Thanks Ryan!
They'll be heading for Oregon Inlet soon!!! Don't forget the Corolla/Corova Blitzes last Winter

W2F


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Nice fish!


Thanks Cdog!!!

W2F


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Not bad for a first yak fish. Pretty work.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Ruddedogg and Wilbur!!!

W2F


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! :fishing:Nice


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> WTG! :fishing:Nice


Thanks Bro!!!

W2F


----------

